# Etang du stock Stockweiher Frankreich



## FrankWoerner (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Habe letztens von dem besagten See erfahren. Nun such ich mich schon stunden dusselig bei Google nach Info s.  Aber das was ich eigendlich wissen will Find ich nicht!!
Also ich hau jetzt mal€in paar Fragen raus.

1. was taugt der see als fischwasser??
2. Darf man am wasser Übernachten??
3. Ferienwohnungen am See??
4. Kann man boote mieten?? € ??
5. besondere Richtlinien in Frankreich was das Fischen angeht??
6. Sprechen die Franzosen dort deutsch?? 

Also ich nehm jede info die ich bekommen kann.#

Vielen Dank

Und noch mehr Petri


----------



## J-son (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Etang du stock Stockweiher Frankreich*

Hi,

wegen der Bestimmungen in Frankreich kannst Du mal den PLZ79-Thread befragen...evtl steht auch was über den Weiher drin.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## blaze62 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Etang du stock Stockweiher Frankreich*

federationpeche57.fr
hier findest du alle infos


----------

